# penso che sarebbe/penso che sia



## andersxman

Stavo leggendo un articolo nel corriere della sera, e dice Berlusconi:

_"Penso che il candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *potrebbe* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"_

Parto dal presupposto che la grammatica qui è corretta. Ma di solito si usa il congiuntivo dopo i verbi che esprimono incertezza, no? Io avrei scritto:

_"Penso che il candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *possa* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"_

Che differenza fa l'uso del condizionale piuttosto del congiuntivo in questo caso?


----------



## pizzi

*Potrebbe* ha una sfumatura dubitativa... forse B. non è molto convinto...


----------



## Verboso

Se avesse usato "possa" avremmo capito che Berlusconi ha una vaga intenzione di farsi da parte.

L'uso del condizionale "potrebbe" ci lascia capire che lui non ha intenzione di farsi da parte. Il condizionale implica una ipotetica del tipo: potrebbe essere, se io non fossi il candidato alla guida del futuro partito unico.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

andersxman said:


> Parto dal presupposto che la grammatica qui è corretta. *Perchè? Berlusconi non è poi così impeccabile quando si tratta di parlare italiano...*



Io direi:

"Penso_ che__* Il* candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *potrebbe* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"

oppure

__"Penso che il candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *possa* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"
_
In altre parole, eviterei _"penso che...potrebbe".
_


----------



## Verboso

La prima frase non è scorretta


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io credo che la prima frase non sia scorretta, anche utilizzando il "penso che".


----------



## Verboso

Anche perché parrebbe ben attestato negli ultimi centocinquanta anni


----------



## marcop_fr

Salute a tutti/e,
Ultimamente mi sto appassionando allo studio del francese. Sicché leggevo con interesse 





Stefan Ivanovich said:


> Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet. J'étais content qu'il vienne.


Mi ha dunque colpito leggere 


jazyk said:


> On a le subjonctif aussi avec espérer en portugais et en catalan et en roumain et en italien (mais l'italien admet aussi l'indicatif).


; ossia che l’italiano ammette [o ammetterebbe ? J] l’impiego dell’indicativo (nella subordinata) con il verbo sperare (nella principale). Ho verificato… La cosa è riportata, perlomeno, anche da “wiki” [link not allowed for me...]. 
Tuttavia, in definitiva, resto del mio avviso iniziale. Se pure fosse ammissibile utilizzare l’indicativo, sceglierei comunque il congiuntivo. Né mi convince l’argomento del grado di certezza… Mi spiego: Non utilizzerei mai la locuzione <<Penso che lui è arrogante>>. Qualora volessi evidenziare il grado di confidenza, piuttosto direi <<Penso che lui sia davvero arrogante>>. Oppure - e forse è meglio - <<Penso proprio che lui sia (un) arrogante>>.
Voi che ne pensate?
Ciao!
marcop

p.s.
Breve digressione: Sebbene la lettura delle “regole del gioco” (dei Forun@WordReference) non induca a sperare granché… Anch’io sarei ben felice di veder nascere la “coppia linguistica” francese/italiano. J


----------



## jazyk

Ma dov'è il collegamento che ho fornito? Vedo che non è qui. Comunque ne trascrivo una parte per il godimento generale:

"Coi verbi _temere_, _sperare_, _confidare_ e sim. e _credere_ quando si accenna a cose future, si usa il futuro dell'indicativo, mancandone uno proprio del congiuntivo."

Comunque sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto sul verbo _pensare.

_Jazyk


----------



## Pineta

irene.acler said:


> Anch'io credo che la prima frase non sia scorretta, anche utilizzando il "penso che".



Ho scoperto lo thread quando volevo fare una frase del tipo:

 Penso che non se ne andrebbe se ci trovasse lavoro.


Mi sembra che qua la regola delle frasi condizionali sia più forte. Che ne dite voi? È corretta la frase?



Grazie di una riposta!

Pineta


----------



## gc200000

Pineta said:


> Penso che non se ne andrebbe se ci trovasse lavoro.



Sì, è corretta.


----------



## pdvcld

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi:
> 
> "Penso_ che__* Il* candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *potrebbe* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"_
> 
> _oppure_
> 
> _"Penso che il candidato più prestigioso e autorevole per succedermi alla guida del futuro partito unico dei moderati *possa* essere Gianfranco Fini, che giustamente si sta imponendo con una certa autorevolezza"_
> 
> In altre parole, eviterei _"penso che...potrebbe"._


 
Prima di tutto togliere il Penso che stravolge il senso della frase. trattasi di un pensiero di B. e dobbiamo lasciarlo evidente. Non concordo sull' evitare il condizionale. E' fondamentale per far capire che si tratta di una mera ipotesi. pensa quando diciamo rivolto ai bimbi troppo rumorosi:" penso potrebbero continuare per giorni ! e non penso che possano proprio perchè vogliamo dire che potrebbero farlo ma siamo praticamente certi non lo faranno !


----------



## Pineta

Grazie del vostro aiuto!


----------



## marco.cur

Anche secondo me la prima è formulata male.
Dalla frase si capisce chiaramente che non sta formulando una mera possibilità, ma una sua opinione di cui è convinto, quindi ci andrebbe il congiuntivo.

Una mera possibilità è costituita da una frase del tipo: "penso che uno dei candidati potrebbe essere ...".

A me sembra piuttosto contradditoria: sembra un tentativo mal riuscito di presentare come mera ipotesi quello che in realtà è una propria convinzione.


----------



## Dafne79

marco.cur said:


> Anche secondo me la prima è formulata male.
> Dalla frase si capisce chiaramente che non sta formulando una mera possibilità, ma una sua opinione di cui è convinto, quindi ci andrebbe il congiuntivo.
> 
> Una mera possibilità è costituita da una frase del tipo: "penso che uno dei candidati potrebbe essere ...".
> 
> A me sembra piuttosto contradditoria: sembra un tentativo mal riuscito di presentare come mera ipotesi quello che in realtà è una propria convinzione.





Anch'io penso che la prima frase sia quantomeno contraddittoria, se non sbagliata. 

In italiano, a differenza delle altre lingue romanze (francese, spagnolo), i verbi di opinione reggono il congiuntivo nel caso di proposizioni oggettive esplicite (cfr. Dardano e Trifone, La Lingua Italiana, p. 296). 

Questa è una delle peculiarità della nostra meravigliosa lingua. 

Tuttavia, non di rado parecchi scempi sono perpetrati ai danni della lingua italiana, soprattutto nel contesto dei mezzi di comunicazione di massa. I giornalisti, in primis, sono i responsabili di questo orrido olocausto.


----------



## Miclendev

Ciao a tutti,
riesumo questo post per un dubbio emerso leggendo i commenti sopra.

È possibile utilizzare verbi che reggono il congiuntivo (pensare, credere etc..) anche per esprime dubbi o ipotesi?

Pensa se ci avessi provato
Penso che potrebbe vincere lui 
Penso che sarebbe giusto fermarsi qui, se ci fosse una tempesta


----------



## Starless74

Miclendev said:


> Pensa se ci avessi provato


Qui _pensa_ è imperativo, con intento retorico:
"Pensa (cosa sarebbe accaduto) se ci avessi provato"
Secondo me la costruzione è corretta.


Miclendev said:


> Penso che potrebbe vincere lui
> Penso che sarebbe giusto fermarsi qui


Vedi: *Treccani* - *proposizioni oggettive*
«La scelta del modo serve anche a presentare il contenuto della subordinata come:​- certo o reale (indicativo): Mario è convinto che tu *sei* un ottimo cuoco [ più avanti spiega l'accettabilità dell'indicativo nei _verba putandi _]​- ipotetico o non reale (congiuntivo): Mario è convinto che tu *sia* un ottimo cuoco.​*- possibile o eventuale* (*condizionale*): Mario è convinto che tu *saresti* un ottimo cuoco.»​


----------



## lorenzos

Miclendev said:


> È possibile utilizzare verbi che reggono il congiuntivo (pensare, credere etc..) anche per esprime dubbi o ipotesi?


 Scusa, non so se ho compreso bene la domanda, comunque... certo che sì:
_- Penso/Credo che lui non ci riuscirebbe. _​_- Penso/Credo/Mi sembra che dovremmo parlarne con lui._​_- Penso/Credo che potremmo invitare anche lui._​


----------



## Pietruzzo

Miclendev said:


> È possibile utilizzare verbi che reggono il congiuntivo (pensare, credere etc..) anche per esprime dubbi o ipotesi?
> 
> Pensa se ci avessi provato


In realtà, secondo me, qui "pensa" non regge la frase al congiuntivo ma una frase omessa /sottintesa al condizionale.
Pensa (cosa sarebbe successo) se ci avessi provato.


----------



## Armodio

Certo che è possibile, anzi sarebbe la scelta più logica, vista la modalità sottesa al congiuntivo.
Poi ogni categoria di verbi andrebbe approfondita. 

La frase evidenziata da Pietruzzo è ellittica, come giustamente metteva in luce. Ed è un'interrogativa indiretta: _pensa (che cosa avrei/avresti ottenuto) se ci avessi provato. _
Qui _pensare_ non significa _credere, ritenere, essere dell'opinione, _ma _immaginare, prefigurarsi uno scenario ipotetico._


----------

